# Someone Killed My Sixty-Four Last Night...



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Stopped at a red light last night when all of the sudden I see headlights racing up way to fast in my rear view, hear skidding at the very last second before he hit me. This is my daily driver...

Pics taken just a few days ago:



















Pic from last night:










Driver is insured, but as most everyone here probably knows, dealing with insurance companies on older cars can be a nightmare. This is just mentally draining to even think about right now.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel: RIP


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Do u have classic car insurance like grundy or hagertys? I know it looks bad but u can always find another 64 and use what's salvagable off the wrecked one.hopefully they weren't insured with a cheap ass insurance and they offer u 500$


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

get you a lawyer and suit the shit out the dude. dont sign shit until you consult a lawyer. for example, I work for a company that has drivers and trucks. there was this older woman at a stop sign, and one of our drivers was behind her. She started to roll forward as did our driver but he glanced over to the side for some reason. The older woman for some reason stopped midway through the white line for the stop and our driver tapped the rear bumper. . . . .$25 G's :wow:

so get paid man and you'll get your money to candy and chrome your new ride in your new pad uffin:


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^^^^ agree a 100%. And don't talk them at all about the accident cause it will hurt u. Get a lawyer and refer all ???? To him.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

it will buff out :biggrin: j/k.. dam homie that sucks.:angry:. you gona have to sue the driver.:ninja:. there insurance not gona give you shit for your car.. i would of gave the bumb bitch a two piece.:twak:. said hit there head on dash.:banghead:. good luck tho.:x:. hope you get it back to like it was.:h5:.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Sorry bout that daddy


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Watch out for whip lash- No head rests, lap belts, and crushing your chest on a metal steering column can mess ya up.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Take pictures of your bruising if u have any- Might need those pics later


----------



## Fragoso87 (Sep 14, 2013)

dude that sucks


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Shit, that sucks.. Hope you get some $$$


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

trust me, I know what im telling you. get a lawyer. I had a friend get rear ended in his 62, he didn't get a lawyer and was tricked to sign some papers that they said he needed to sign in order to get paid out for his car. he had a decent driver, primered but straight and ran like new. inside was pretty nice too so a decent 10g car average. they gave him 2600 bucks because they compared his car to a 62 4 door they found on auto trader that was primered. couldn't fight it he signed papers. and another friend had his caprice rear ended and did the same thing they compared to a project 4 door on auto trader and he got 600 bucks. get a lawyer, and hes going to send you to physical therapy. go to them, that's automatic 4gs ontop of what theyre going to get for your cars full value which is decided by YOU, your lawyer and theyre lawyers and if they don't agree it goes to court but they always agree cause itll cost them more to go to court on a losing case for them


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and buy the car back from them for a few 100


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn that sucks man!!! Sorry that happened to you!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Gawwdammit :guns:


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I have a friend who is a high $$$$ lawyer (This is far below his radar), and I will get a personal recommendation from him tomorrow on a lawyer from his firm. I know not to sign anything unless it is in the process of officiating a check that suits my needs. I have been through this one before...


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

I bet the other car looked worse huh... sorry about the mishap bro!


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

ouch that has to hurt!the fear of driving classics on the daily!also motorcycles lol.

some great info on here.

hopefully it doesn't take too long.gluck!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

get the money for ur car and any inconvienience it caused u dont try and rip them off thats why insurance is fucked up and high because everybody is sue happy and these lawyers are ambulance chasers


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

You know the drill *****.. "My neck and my back!"


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

187PURE said:


> You know the drill *****.. "My neck and my back!"


i wan a hunnit an fiddy dousand!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

socalmellow said:


> i wan a hunnit an fiddy dousand!


lol right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

187PURE said:


> You know the drill *****.. "My neck and my back my pizza and my snacks!"


 :h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so sorry to hear about your daily!!!!!!!!!!!! hope you can work it out man


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

This shit happened to me my car was at the shop and an old man ran into my 1936 Chevy master deluxe its all fucked up now my doors are wood and fucked it all up they only trying to give 10k


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

187PURE said:


> You know the drill *****.. "My neck and my back!"


Lol but seriously though sad to see anyones ride like that


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

This shit happened to me my car was at the shop and an old man ran into my 1936 Chevy master deluxe its all fucked up now my doors are wood and fucked it all up they only trying to give 10k


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry what happened to your car.But that was a hard hit from behind.How is your back and neck feeling after the impact isit sore.Let me tell you a story that happened to my girlfriend ,she slightly touched the car in ftont of herwith her bumper causing a small scratch to the vehicle rear bumper only .All the three pasanger in the front vehiclecame over laught and joked with her asked to forget the whole thing.Two month later shes getting sued by the same people and they won the case.So dont let this go by too smoothly.Get something out of ityou have a good case or work a deal with the other driver for the damages that he caused.Good Luck Homie.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

its just a 64 impala. throw it in the gutta and go get anutta!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That sucks Homie good luck


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

getting the lawyer is the best thing u can do, i got me a lawyer when some guy got in front of me, the car it got hit right in the middle all it needed was a front clip and new hood, but the lawyer was able to get me 2500 hundred wich it was good sice i only paid 700 hundred for my coupe deville n it was a shitty as car too


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Heart break! Sorry brother, I think about this all the time. People are always drifting into my lane as they are looking at my Impala. I hope you get her restored to her former glory!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

I want a hundred and fitty THOUSAND:roflmao:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> its just a 64 impala. throw it in the gutta and go get anutta!


:werd:


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

RIP may it rests in peace


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I thought I had a bad and costly day.. 
get better bro. and make it work for you!


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

Man, this REALLY sucks... I have had quite a few accidents, both my fault and other drivers' fault... GALLO 59 is right, man.... I hate to tell people to sue in this sue-happy world, but you got f***ed... This feeling fades though for a lot of people. THe anger and disappointment you feel NOW is what you should carry to an attorney. Write it all down, what happened then and how you feel now, BOTH mentally AND emotionally.... Let the lawyer do his thing, but DON'T let it slide... If you do, it's not just you and your car that are f**ked, it will help reinforce the trend that others are talking about where this ends up bad for the guy in your shoes... Help get it right for you and for others who will face this down the road...


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry your going through this shit. So what's going on so far? They cutting you a check? You getting it fixed?


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

DAMN homie thats fucked up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

sucks, been through this my self. collect and get yourself another one. just from the one picture frame looks salvageable. lots of panels and bracing to replace but it IS 100% salvageable for us car builders.... probably not for insurance appraisers.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Dam this sucks. Keep us informed on whats happening.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Good Luck brother!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That sucks bro. That's why it's good to have a reliable insurance company and have it appraised. This happened to me 65 earlier this year. Not as much damaged, but took some money to fix it. The other party was at fault. Got a good estimate to fix, had extra $ to add so more chrom and pinstripping to the car. In this case bro, play it safe and it helps to have some type of lawyer to help or talk to.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice 64 should move fast GLWS. .


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

here you go, hire this guy  he looks like hell get you in more shit than youre already in. but really I hope you got a lawyer, you got rear ended so youre going to win for sure its just a process


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Yes, they came back with an offer... of $5K. The only thing I did was clearly ask if that was their real offer, they said yes, I explained that this is the last time we will speak, and that they will only speaking with my attorney from now on. My lawyer has set up an appointment for a proper vehicle appraisal, and we will go back to them not until we have that report. Plus the $10K+ in recent receipts I have. The only $5K '64 2 door Impala on my local Craigslist is pictured here:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sucks man...


----------



## comptonsfinest (Oct 21, 2012)

dammm


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Good luck brother.


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Just for that shitty ass offer, my neck and my back are hurting. Get your hundred thousand and get a 64 rag and have some money left over.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Yes, they came back with an offer... of $5K. The only thing I did was clearly ask if that was their real offer, they said yes, I explained that this is the last time we will speak, and that they will only speaking with my attorney from now on. My lawyer has set up an appointment for a proper vehicle appraisal, and we will go back to them not until we have that report. Plus the $10K+ in recent receipts I have. The only $5K '64 2 door Impala on my local Craigslist is pictured here:



fuck them... Get all of us to write letter's and affidavit's testifying to the worth of your 64 hard top! Let's shove this shit up there 
ASS!


----------



## mvaz28 (Jan 10, 2011)

Better Call Saul!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Freaking bastards they better stop acting stupid and pay up. Good luck in court homie.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

socalmellow said:


> i wan a hunnit an fiddy dousand!


BUT WE CAN SETTLE OUTTA COURT RIGHT NOW FOR TWENTY BUCKS


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump for some updates uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

x2


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

plague said:


> Sorry bout that daddy


WTF :ugh:


----------



## Mr.Gordo (Dec 7, 2013)

GALLO 59 said:


> here you go, hire this guy  he looks like hell get you in more shit than youre already in. but really I hope you got a lawyer, you got rear ended so youre going to win for sure its just a process


This lawyers flyer looks like them old school Master P cd covers eyyy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Yes, they came back with an offer... of $5K. The only thing I did was clearly ask if that was their real offer, they said yes, I explained that this is the last time we will speak, and that they will only speaking with my attorney from now on. My lawyer has set up an appointment for a proper vehicle appraisal, and we will go back to them not until we have that report. Plus the $10K+ in recent receipts I have. The only $5K '64 2 door Impala on my local Craigslist is pictured here:


:no:no bueno


----------



## Victim (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry about your ride. I know the feeling all to well about bad drivers when my ride is out. I have put off paint for quite a while out of fear that this could happen.
Looks like it was hit high, which could be a blessing. I have done my share of metal fab, and that pass rear quarter don't seem too bad. How does the DS look?
If you were in my neck of the woods, I would help get you back up and rolling. That trunk lid and tail light panel is certainly toast tho.

All the best.


----------



## 66Caddykid (Sep 3, 2012)

The good news is that it was hit high. Judging by the bumper it doesn't look like the frame took the hit. Sheet metal is replaceable man, she isn't a gonner yet. Get some really good estimates on what it will cost to have it fixed take a bunch of pics of any damage and take that to court along with the before pics. Fix that ride man don't let it go. Buy it back from the insurance company real cheap like and use the money you get from the settlement to redo it.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to read about this boss. 5k is a laughable offer... I'm up here in Seattle man, let me know if you need some help hauling parts for it, I have an suv.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Yes, they came back with an offer... of $5K. The only thing I did was clearly ask if that was their real offer, they said yes, I explained that this is the last time we will speak, and that they will only speaking with my attorney from now on. My lawyer has set up an appointment for a proper vehicle appraisal, and we will go back to them not until we have that report. Plus the $10K+ in recent receipts I have. The only $5K '64 2 door Impala on my local Craigslist is pictured here:


didnt u have proper insurance?



CEN said:


> WTF :ugh:



bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Stopped at a red light last night when all of the sudden I see headlights racing up way to fast in my rear view, hear skidding at the very last second before he hit me. This is my daily driver...
> 
> Pics taken just a few days ago:
> 
> ...


easy fix not bad


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

any updates.:wow:


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't trip dog, get paid $$$ and soon you'll be rollin in a "59" Good luck!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

thats the prob getting hit in a lowrider, they usually hit above the frame where the impact is supposed to hit. Causes alot more damage going above it. What a dumbfuck hitting a classic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

How much do you think your 64 is worth?


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Stopped at a red light last night when all of the sudden I see headlights racing up way to fast in my rear view, hear skidding at the very last second before he hit me. This is my daily driver...
> 
> Pics taken just a few days ago:
> 
> ...


 this sucks! even hurts me!


----------

